# instalar gentoo minimal desde WiFi?

## themythtoon

Hola! 

Nunca instale gentoo, siempre quise darle un intento pero el instalador me daba miedo.

Ayer me puse a leer todo en handbook de instalación y a simple vista parece fácil, pero me olvide de que mi Notebook no tiene puerto wlan xD

Cree mi USB booteable, lo bootee y me estanque en donde seria configuring the network.

Resulta que preparon todo, pero en handboook no me explica que hacer luego para conectarme a mi módem y así acceder a internet.

Es posible ? Me faltó un paso? 

Para simplificarlo: quiero configurar mi network y luego conectarme a mi módem WiFi para seguir la instalación.

¿Es posible? ¿Me olvido de algún detalle del handbook? 

Gracias por su paciencia !

----------

## pelelademadera

lo mas facil para solucionar problemas de configuracion de red es usar alguna distro que sepas que el modem funciona, ponele, seguramente funciona en ubuntu, mas generico que ubuntu no debe haber. mientras la arquitectura sea la misma, seguis el manual al pie de la letra, da lo mismo el sistema que uses para hacer el chroot.

Si usas un live cd de 64 bits, y vas a compilar en 32bits, lo unico que agregas es linux32 adelante del chroot y seguis el manual al pie de la letra.

Gentoo realmente provee un livecd, pero realmente no es demasiado comodo o sencillo de usar.

Yo en lo personal, los liveusb que uso son de lubuntu, siempre use los lubuntu, vienen completos, con todo para usar una pc y ademas me sirve para entrar en un chroot sin dramas....

aunque realmente salvo un cambio excesivo de hardware (en gral si bajas de generaciones) es muy raro que el sistema no bootee, al menos en consola para poder recuperarlo sin necesidad de un live cd.

No se especificamente a que queres conectarte, yo siempre tuve internet por lan o wlan, nunca con un modem a conectarse digamos por usb o esos tipo telefono, y ahi si que no puedo darte una mano mas que recomendarte que le pegues una mirada a:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Networking/es

la parte de ppp y pptp

----------

## luisjohnson

Es muy sencillo conectarse a una red Wifi usando el medio de instalacion gentoo minimal.  Para tal fin, ysa wpa_supplicant, estos son los pasos:

1. Usa wpa_passphrase para generar la configuracion necesara para conectarte a tu WIFI:

wpa_passphrase SSID_de_tu_WIFI contrasena_de_tu_WIFI > mi_wifi.conf

2. Conectate a tu Wifi usando wpa_supplicant:

wpa_supplicant -B -i wlan0 -c ./mi_wifi.conf

Reemplaza wlan0 por el nombre de tu interface inalambrica, puedes averiguarlos con el comando ip link

3. Por ultimo ejecuta dhcpd y prueba tu conexion:

dhcpd

ping -c 4 www.google.com

Para mayor referencia consulta el siguiente articulo:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WPA_supplicant_(Espa%C3%B1ol)

----------

## quilosaq

 *themythtoon wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> pero en handboook no me explica que hacer luego para conectarme a mi módem
> 
> ...

 

¿Qué tipo de módem es? ¿telefónico? ¿cable-módem?

¿Cómo se conecta tu notebook al módem? ¿usando puertos serie?

----------

